
Facebook will filter 'fake news' in Germany - yskchu
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-tests-fake-news-filtering-in-germany-2017-1
======
nom
Oh man I'm so sick of this 'fake news' hype here in Germany.

It's the internet. Get used to it!

edit: I'm also very curious how Facebook plans to accomplish it. They probably
gave the usual response 'yeah we'll fix it', so our politicians and news
outlets stop talking about this nonsense.

------
chopin
Major news outlets in Germany publish unverifiable news from undisclosed
sources as well. I fail to see why Facebook should get a special treatment in
this regard.

~~~
tdkl
Left wing media and governments go hand in hand.

------
ommunist
correctiv.org is independent non-profit, based in Berlin, which is interesting
setting. This is a rather small company, with editorial office in Essen. It
looks like it relies on 16 journalists (some of them high-calibre), and one
traineeto fulfil their duties. Of which Facebook is not the only one. Which
inevitably poses a question, how good is this backup and is this not another
kind of attempt of a Dutch boy stopping flood of the whole Nederland with his
finger in the dam?

The dam is of course the German FB, standing the flood of fake news. I failed
to recognise how many 'viral' stories on FB are fake, however, so can't really
estimate that Correctiv is much of a finger in such a dam.

